# What image best symbolises infidelity?



## Horizon (Apr 4, 2013)

I say it's the snake that swallows it's own tail.


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

Ouroboros - an ancient symbol dating back to 14th centrury B.C. in Egypt.


----------



## missthelove2013 (Sep 23, 2013)

someone walking naked through thick fog, unable to see more than a couple inches in front of them, with a giant slice of cake in one hand, and the other hand shoving another giant piece of cake in their mouth, frosting and cake all over their face...all of their belongings and clothing carelessly tossed away behind them

and a few feet ahead of them, unseen due to the fog and the cake they are eating, a huge cliff, and a drop off into the abyss...


----------



## hawx20 (Jan 10, 2013)

anyone have a pic of a man and woman standing up having sex while one of them has a knife in the back of their spouse? If so, there is your winner


----------



## Sandfly (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## Jasel (Jan 8, 2013)

Thorburn said:


> View attachment 13225
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow I saw this title and the first thing that popped into my head was a snake eating itself lol:smthumbup:


----------



## Lovemytruck (Jul 3, 2012)

Sandfly said:


>


I first saw this pic I laughed so hard I cried. Damn funny!

The snake is good too!


----------



## Sandfly (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## Sandfly (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

hawx20 said:


> anyone have a pic of a man and woman standing up having sex while one of them has a knife in the back of their spouse? If so, there is your winner


How about this?










Or this?


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)




----------



## Horizon (Apr 4, 2013)

Sandfly said:


>


and oh so cold!


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)




----------

